# Caribbean and Philippines shipments arrived



## Sea U Marine (Dec 25, 2010)

Highly sought after "Candy Basslet" is here, Black cap Basslets.. 300PCS Premium Quality Ricordea Florida Polyps. and many more, random pics

Please check our Weekend Specials in the evening

Caribbean shipment list:

Cerith Snail - Cerithium spp
Margarita Snail
Mexican Turbo Snail - Turbo
fluctuosus
Arrow Crab - Stenorhynchus set
Emerald Crab - Mithrax sculptus
Porcelain Crab
Adult Brine Shrimp
Peppermint Shrimp - Lysmata wurdemanni
Sea Hare - Aplysia dactylomela
Caribbean Octopus - Octopus vulgaris
Ricordea Florida Emerald Green
Ricordea Florida - Blue
Ricordea Florida - Orange
Ricordea Florida - Premium
Mangrove Shoot - Rhizophora mangle
Serpent Star Red - Ophioderma rubicundum
Purple Bush Gorgonian -Muriceopsis flavida
Yellow Finger Gorgonian -Diodogorgia nodulifera
Red Sea Whip - Leptogorgia virgulata
Orange Frilly Sponge -Halichondria sp
Blue Angel med - Holocanthus bermudensis
Queen Angel lg - Holocanthus ciliaris
Pygmy Angel Fish - Centpopyge argi
Black Cap Basslet - Gramma melacara
Candy Basslet
Royal Gramma - Gramma loreto

Red Lip Blenny - Ophioblennius macclurei
Atlantic Blue Tang juvi -Aachanturus coeruleus
Atlantic Blue Tang med -Aachanturus coeruleus
Neon Goby - Gobisoma oceanops

Philippines fish list:

Common Name

Scientific Name

ARGUS WRASSSE

HALICHOERES ARGUS
BANDED BRITTLE STARFISH

OPHIOCOMA INSULARIA
BICOLOR GOATFISH

PARUPENEUS BARBERINOIDES
BLUE EYE HERMIT CRAB

CALCINUS TALISMANU
BLUE HANA GOBY

PTERELEOTRIS HANAE
BROWN TANG

ZEBRASOMA SCOPAS
CHELMON BUTTERFLY M

CHELMON ROSTRATUS
CHELMON BUTTERFLY S

CHELMON ROSTRATUS
CHOCOLATE STARFISH

PROTOREASTER LINKI
CLOWN SHRIMP

HYMENOCERA PICTA
COLORED TUBE WORM

CERIANTHUS FILIFORMIS
COMETA GROUPER (BETA MARINE)

CALLOPLESIOPS ALTIVELIS
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL

CENTROPYGE BISPINOSUS
DIADEMA GROUPER

PSEUDOCHROMIS DIADEMA
DOG FACE PUFFER

AROTHRON NIGGROPUNCTATUS
DOUBLE BAR CHROMIS

CHROMIS OPERCULARIS
FIRE FISH GOBY

NEMATELEOTRIS MAGNIFICUS
FLAME SCALLOP

LIMA MIANS
GARNET RED PARROTFISH

SCARUS SORDIDUS
GOLDEN HEAD GOBY

VALENCIENNEA STRIGATA
GOLDEN HEAD GOBY

VALENCIENNEA STRIGATA
GREEN MANDARIN

SYNCHIROPUS SPLENDIDUS
GREEN MANDARIN

SYNCHIROPUS SPLENDIDUS
JET GARNARD

DASTYLOPTERUS SPECIES
JU FLAG FIN ANGEL

HOLACANTHUS TRIMACULATUS
MAROON CLOWN

PREMNAS BIACULEATUS
MAROON(BULB TENTACLE)ANEMONES

ENTACMAEA QUADRICOLOR
ORANGE BACK DAMSEL

CHRYSIPTERA SPECIES
ORANGE EPPAULETTE SURGEON

ACANTHURUS OLIVACEUS
PAINTED SWEETLIPS

PLECTORHINCHUS PICTUS
PANTHER FISH

CHROMILEPTES ALTIVELIS
PERCULA CLOWN

AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
PHILIPPINE BAND FISH

ACANTHOCEPOLA INDICA
PINK DAMSEL

POMACENTRUS AMBOINENSIS
PINK TAIL TRIGGER

MELICHTHYS VIDUA
PINNATUS BATFISH

PLATAX PINNATUS
PORCUPINE PUFFER

DIODON HYSTRIX
POWDER BROWN TANG

ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS
PURPLE ANTHIAS S

MIROLABRICHTHYS DISPAR
PURPLE FLAME GOBY

NEMATELEOTRIS DECORA
PYRAMID SNAIL

TECTUS PYRAMIS
Niger TRIGGER

ODONUS NIGER
RAINBOW WRASSE

LABROIDES DIMIDIATUS
RARE BLUE DART GUDGEON

PTERELEOTRIS HETEROPTERUS
RED LINE WRASSE

HALICHOERES BIOCELLATUS
REGAL ANGEL

PYGOPLITES DIACANTHUS
RUNNING CRAB (SHORE CRAB)

GRAPSIDAE
SAIL-FIN TANG M/L

ZEBRASOMA VELIFERUM
SALARIAS BLENNY

EXALLIAS BREVIS
SEAHARE SLUG

NUDIBRANCH SPECIES
SIX LINE WRASSE

PSEUDOCHEILINUS HEXATAENIA
SPINECHEEK GOBY

OPLOPOMUS OPLOPOMUS
SPOTTED HOGFISH

BODIANUS AXILLARIS
STRIP BLENNY

ECSENIUS SPECIES
STRIPED BRISTLETOOTH TANG

CTENOCHAETUS STRIATUS
WARDI GOBY M

VALENCIENNEA WARDI
WHITE NASSA MUD SNAIL

NASSARIUS DORSATUS
YELLOW ANGEL

CENTROPYGE HERALDI
YELLOW BOXFISH

OSTRACION CUBICUS
YELLOW DAMSEL

STEGASTES AUREUS
YELLOW TAIL BLUE DAMSEL

CHRYSIPTERA PARASEMA
YELLOW TANG S

ZEBRASOMA FLAVESCENS
YELLOW WRASSE

Ricordea Florida single polyp (mounted) price:

Reg Size $18ea or 3 for $45.

Large Size $25ea or 3 for $60.

Thanks
Ken
www.seaumarine.com
www.seaumarineonline.com
www.seaumarineonline.com/live
905-475-1089


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

o0o0o Ricordea...I spent four hours putting them on plugs, they are nice! Trust me, I had a close moment with every single one. All 300!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yummy, Candy Basslet =D


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow... that's a friggin sweet looking fish man! Pun intended . Seriously though, very nice and rare!


----------

